# World's Fastest Gunman?



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Has anyone else ever seen this?

http://www.wimp.com/fastestgunman/

I couldn't really understand the name at the beginning so I haven't taken the time to do any searching with it. This video is from 1986 so there's bound to be more stuff out there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats Bob Munden!! Nothin like it!!
Google and watch Jerry Miculek he's probably not as fast but he shoots real bullets.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Thats Bob Munden!! Nothin like it!!
> Google and watch Jerry Miculek he's probably not as fast but he shoots real bullets.


I know Jerry well. I believe he's the most impressive wheel gun man of this generation. The guy looks like he's got a rabbit stuck in his forearm!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He is something to watch.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...I watched it a few times. Very fluid in his motions.

Not so sure he was right about gun fights though ? I know duels were done.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Duels were fought but not like in the movies, if they stood 15 ft. it was usual and half the times they still missed.


----------

